# مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

(الصلاة السهمية : صلاة يسوع )


 صلاة قوية جدا .............. سميت سهمية لانها تنطلق الى السماء عقب صلاتك ... من فمك الى قلب اللة كالسهم عندما تطلقة من الارض الى السماء .. وهى تبدأ بعبارة ياربى يسوع المسيح..

* * * * * * * ياربى يسوع المسيح ..................... ارحمنى انا الخاطى* * * * * * * * 
........ ياربى يسوع المسيح....................... ارحمنى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح.............. .........خلصنى انا الخاطى
.. ياربى يسوع المسيح........ ...............اعنى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح...... ................قوينى انا الخاطى
...ياربى يسوع المسيح................طهرنى انا الخاطى 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ياربى يسوع المسيح ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, نقينى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح..................سامحنى انا الخاطى
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ياربى يسوع المسيح ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,نجنى انا الخاطى

...ياربى يسوع المسيح............................اغفر لى ذنوبى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح.......................افدى نفسى من يد الهاوية انا الخاطى
... ياربى يسوع المسيح..........اشفى جروحى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح.........................اغسلنى بماء الراحة انا الخاطى
.. ياربى يسوع المسيح.........................بدد كل فخاخ الشيطان وانقذنى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح.....................ارع خرافك وافتقدنى انا الخاطى
.. ياربى يسوع المسيح...............افتح شفتى لاخبر بتسبيحك انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح...............................علمنى قول الحق ودبرنى انا الخاطى
...ياربى يسوع المسيح.....................ثبتنى فى ايمانك انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح.................ادينى قوة على احتمال التجارب انا الخاطى
.. ياربى يسوع المسيح ................... تراءف على انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح............................عضدنى انا الخاطى
.. ياربى يسوع المسيح............................ارفع اثام خطيتى وارحمنى انا الخاطى

* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح .............................نور لى طريقك انا الخاطى
....ياربى يسوع المسيح..........................اهدنى لسبلك انا الخاطى
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ياربى يسوع المسيح,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,اقمنى من سقطتى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح.....................انزع عنى نوم الغفلة انا الخاطى
...ياربى يسوع المسيح...............................اسرع لنجدتى انا الخاطى
* * * ياربى يسوع المسيح........................افتقد نفسى المريضة انا الخاطى
,,,,,,,,,,ياربى يسوع المسيح ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,فهمنى حقوقك انا الخاطى
...ياربى يسوع المسيح..................ارو عطشى انا الخاطى
* * ياربى يسوع المسيح . . تحنن على انا الخاطى ,,,,,,, ياربى يسوع المسيح احفظنا فى رضاك وانعم علينا بمغفرة الخطايا واكتب اسمائنا فى سفر الحياة نحن الخطاة​


----------



## amy20012005 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

ممكن استخدمها انا لسه مسلمه


----------



## Tabitha (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*



amy20012005 قال:


> ممكن استخدمها انا لسه مسلمه



أي شخص ممكن يستخدمها .. لإنها صلاة مقدمة لله

وشكرا يا مرمر .. الصلاة السهمية من أجمل الصلوات


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يامرمر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## fight the devil (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

ameen ...ameen..ameen...ameen

and thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lody (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

[Q-BIBLE]ياربى يسوع المسيح . . تحنن على انا الخاطى . . . . 
ياربى يسوع المسيح احفظنا فى رضاك وانعم علينا بمغفرة الخطايا
 واكتب اسمائنا فى سفر الحياة نحن الخطاة
امـــيــــــــن:94:
[/Q-BIBLE]

أختي مرمر 
صلاة سهمية جميلة قوووي
ربنا يباركك  ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

مشكورة مرمر على الصلاة القوية
وعلى فكرة مش لازم نحفظها بنفس الترتيب ده ..
ممكن الواحد وهو ماشي في الشارع أو بيعمل اي حاجة تانية يردد في سرة (ياربي يسوع المسيح .......)  واي حاجة تانية
صدقوني بتعمل العجايب الصلاة دي وعن تجربة
بتضيع الافكار الشريرة
وبتحمي النظر من النظرة الشريرة
وبتسهل العمل اللي بتعمله
وبتخلي ربنا يسترها بجد في حاجات كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر فوق ما تتخيلوها
وبتعدي مواقف صعبه جدا
ودي عن تجربة شخصية


----------



## mahy (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

بجد صلاة جميلة جدا ميرسى​


----------



## K A T Y (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

*ميرسي يا مرمر بجد صلاة جميلة قوي يا حبيبتي*​ 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

*شكرا لمروركم *​


----------



## نورسينا (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

شكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

*صلاة رائعة
وقوية فعلا وبتنجى الواحد من حاجات كتير
ميرسى مرمر*


----------



## cuteledia (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يصلى بجد ؟*

شكرا يا مرمر علي الصلاة الجميلة دي
يسوع معاكي ويبارك خدمتك


----------

